# New Lathe!



## architect (Jan 13, 2021)

I picked up a Standard Modern 11" Series 2000 lathe this weekend all thanks to @Brent H and his son! Brent sent me the ad within 30min of it being posted and I quickly messaged. As a result of our quick draw, the seller agreed to let me see and buy first. It was a bit of a gamble as there was no information of the lathe and only pictures. The adventure involved an approximately 6-hour round trip drive from Brent's place to seller, transport to my place, then back to Brent's. For me, add another 3 hour round drive to drive to Brent's place first and then back home after! Well, the gamble paid off as it was in pretty good condition. Also picked up a drill press so my tiny home garage shop is coming together!!! I know nothing but really excited to dive in. I have more tools than time to learn them right now!

Not sure what's wrong with the site but can't upload more photos as they keep getting auto-rotated upon upload.

P.S. that's a photo of Brent and not me


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 13, 2021)

look great...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 13, 2021)

Nice. Love the happy smile that only comes from a new machine. 

The electrical in your shop looks very professional.


----------



## architect (Jan 13, 2021)

It was professional as it was done by an electrician buddy, who's dad also use to own the the exact same lathe!


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 13, 2021)

Well done! Great looking machine!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 13, 2021)

architect said:


> It was professional as it was done by an electrician buddy, who's dad also use to own the the exact same lathe!


It's the circle of life...


----------



## architect (Jan 13, 2021)

Btw, that's Brent in the picture and not me!


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 13, 2021)

Nice!

How much did that set you back?

What's the bed length?


----------



## Hacker (Jan 13, 2021)

Good team work!! Nice machine


----------



## Everett (Jan 13, 2021)

Nice machine!


----------



## Brent H (Jan 14, 2021)

Checking out the machine:

Overall the machine was clean, oil levels were good in the apron and headstock. The ways are excellent with no real scratches or dings.  The compound and cross slide are taper gibs and neither one showed any deflection in a good tug test, both dials advanced and retracted as expected and backlash was minimal. The carriage moved freely back and forth and again, backlash was minimal.  
The tailstock was solid, locks all worked well and it slid on the ways nicely.  It has a 3MT taper in the tailstock bore - this had some evidence of past spins but the spindle is cast iron and can be reamed clean so not a deal breaker.  
Overall nothing was broken or showed signs of abuse.  
Running it up- sounded great, way smoother than my lathe at home.  Gear changes and speeds were easy and nothing evident to indicate headstock problems.  The 11” series 2000 has a double conical bearing at the spindle and I put a dial indicator on it and it ran true - a few tenths from some bumps on the side of the chuck adaptor.   The 11” sports a D1-4 camlock and this worked very well (I pulled off the 3 Jaw to check) 
All around the lathe was in excellent condition and came with the 3 Jaw (inside and outside jaws), a dog drive plate, dead centre, spindle nose adaptor, a collet arbor (you could run (I think ) 4MT collets straight at the spindle nose, a lantern tool post, a 4 tool fixed tool post and the chuck keys for the cam and three jaw.  There was a steady rest but we found it doesn’t match (took it anyway) and @architect picked up a brand new Aloris type piston style quick change tool post with a bunch of tool holders to put the cherry on top(so to speak).
It was a great pick and lucky to nab the lathe before anyone else.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 14, 2021)

Nice score!


----------



## architect (Jan 14, 2021)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Nice!
> 
> How much did that set you back?
> 
> What's the bed length?



It's 11" by 20" and was $2500 + $200 for some quick change tool posts. It's not a killer deal but I was happy to just be able get one as they appear to go quick over here in Ontario. I also didn't want to have Brent drive this far for nothing!


----------



## Brent H (Jan 14, 2021)

It was a great pick @architect and WOW - what a shite load of other tooling that will be coming out in various stages - and we got contacts  - could do a little happy dance if the icon was available - LOL


----------



## John Conroy (Jan 14, 2021)

Nice score and I think a very good deal. Kudos to Brent for helping make it happen.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 14, 2021)

Time to spend @architect's money for him!


----------



## architect (Jan 14, 2021)

It was a long day but really great adventure! Good thing Brent described the lathe for everyone as I have no idea lol It feels like I bought a car without learning to drive 

Need to wait on the next few paycheques to restock the coffers!


----------



## Hruul (Jan 14, 2021)

Wow! Congrats that looks like it is in great shape.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 14, 2021)

architect said:


> Btw, that's Brent in the picture and not me!


I always use a stand-in for my photo ops as well.


----------



## YotaBota (Jan 15, 2021)

architect said:


> Btw, that's Brent in the picture and not me!


And the camera still works!!!  LOL
Congrats, the machine should do you well for many years.
Thumbs up to Brent for making the time to help out a fellow hobbyist.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 16, 2021)

Congrats on the new machines.


----------

